# help with a south bend heavy 10 belt conversion



## dball (Apr 22, 2017)

Guys I just picked up a south bend heavy 10 and it has the cast pedastal and needs a belt I had a old serpentine belt laying around cut it after measuring the lathe pullys and I came up with 62.5. the belt I cut measured 63 yet their was still a 1 in or so gap in between the belt I cut. this was done with the spring tension lever disengage as like 1 would do to change your belt to a diff pully and also with the tension adjuster all the way up so I am able to compensate for when the belt stretches in time can any one help me with this serpentine conversion as I'm new to the lathe belt deal and would like to make some chips I'm unsure I am measuring right and would like a step by step if possible don't have much cash left to make mistakes  lol but what I got on line is a belt size of 61.5 also I will post the serial  so u guys know what lathe it is  thanks for any an all help


----------



## dball (Apr 22, 2017)

Serial by tail stock is 1409rk19


----------



## dlane (Apr 22, 2017)

Can't help with laceing, I got a green belt from al bino flat belts, mine was 62 1/2" works good.


----------



## dball (Apr 22, 2017)

I took a peice of string and came up with 62 that's from the flat belt pully closest to the head then the one derectly below it I'm not sur I'm measuring right but that's with the tensioner engaged


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 22, 2017)

I have lacers and the metal strips to join them . If your close you welcome to use it at my shop or I can do it for you. Only charge would be for the metal joiner a few bucks. They cost a bit per box. Not trying make money from you as a member.


----------



## Dave Paine (Apr 22, 2017)

My SB Heavy 10 has a flat belt I purchased from Al Bino with a glued scarf joint.  Not easy to measure on the lathe.  Looks like my belt is 59in.  I threw away the original belt.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2017)

dball said:


> I took a peice of string and came up with 62 that's from the flat belt pully closest to the head then the one derectly below it I'm not sur I'm measuring right but that's with the tensioner engaged


What does it measure disengaged?


----------

